# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  C++ Me nen program

## rmaxhuni

Kush mundet me ma zgjedh nje detyr me nen programjan 3 shuma po ketu spo muj e fus foton qe me pa

----------

